# Cairo - International Schools



## Aussieexpat

My husband and I will be relocating to Cairo in August with our 2 children aged 6 and 9 so need to find a school. They curently attend an excellent British International School in Bangkok. The schools I am considering in Cairo are the Cairo American college (CAC), British International School (BISC) and the New Cairo British International School (NCBIS). Most of our school fees will be covered so the cost is not really a consideration.

Can anybody give me some idea of the positives and/or negatives of these schools? I am also happy to have any other suggestions of schools we should look at.

Once we have decided on the school we will decide on where to live. My husband will be working in Central Cairo (on Cornich El Nil) and will have a lot of travel so porximity to the airpoirt would be handy.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,
Welcome to the forum and welcome in Egypt 
If you husband is working on the corniche then he will not be near the airport and the drive from the airport to the corniche in rush hour (and it's nearly always rush hour) is mainly drive a few yards then sit in traffic. I assume your husband will have a car and driver in his package.. take advantage of this as driving in Cairo is no fun at all.
All the international schools here in Cairo have websites and that is as far as I can help.. I have no children here, I have teacher friends but their opinion of various schools would be biased in favour of their own. Schools now are moving out of the city and depending on where you live your children could have a two hour journey at the beginning and end of each academic day.
My suggestion would be to find the school that suits you and then decided where to live based on who has to do the commute each day.. your husband or the children.

Maiden


----------

